# son in Europe January..best CELL PHONE plan???



## jme (Dec 20, 2008)

We live in the southeastern US. 
My son, a college student, will be studying in London during January, first 2 weeks, then traveling for two weeks to France, Italy, Germany, and Switzerland with 3 other students. What would be the best way to have a cell phone?...

We have cell phones and service provider here, but should we buy a new generic phone and take it over, then buy the SIM card for service? 

Or these plans: I've seen a new company called Neometry,  www.neometry.com  ,      Anyone experienced them? 

Or how about onesuite....    www.onesuite.com ?  

Both claim to have service better than the usual suspects like Sprint, Verizon, AT&T, T-Mobile, etc.  

Any advice on the best way to go?   Marty (jme)


----------



## JeffW (Dec 20, 2008)

Not sure if the best plan for your situation, but maybe for others:  my brother just went to Germany, and knew that the Verizon phone he has (off a family plan I maintain) wouldn't work over there.  I called Verizon, who transferred me to their "Global Services" division.

For a $3.99/day rental fee, they'll send you our a new phone which can be used over in Europe.  They need to mail out the phone (can't pick up locally).  One received, you activate it, which disables your original phone.  In the US, there's no rental charge, and your usage costs are identical to your plan.  It's only while overseas is on rental time.  I think the rates were like 99c/m to calls within Europe, 77c/m back to the US, and 38c/m to receive calls.  

For you, probably a bit pricey for a month trip.  However, for a short trip (especially when he's trying to get his company to pay for it), it's an option to consider.

Oh, I should also mention they included all the accessories: wired earpiece, USB cable, universal charger w/ European AC adapters, all in a little padded case.  Pretty nice.

Jeff


----------



## rfb813 (Dec 20, 2008)

See the thread on using US cellphone in Europe below.


----------



## wa.mama (Jan 7, 2009)

Blackberry through verizon also has a BB-BB messaging service that is free globally _if_ both BB's are on the plan.  Don't know how much extra the monthly charge is.


----------



## genasf (Jan 28, 2009)

I noticed the company I work at was mention here. I am one of the employees at www.neometry.com, and we do have many satisfied customers traveling to Europe. We are currently offering travel packages (Travel SIM card only, or unlocked phone with Travel SIM), which will work in over 170 countries, 70 of which will have free incoming calls. The rates are very affordable and the service is reliable. No need to switch SIM cards or phones if traveling to more then one country, plus you keep the phone number for life and just refill the balance whenever you like.

Here is the list of rates:
http://neometry.com/cgi-bin/user.cgi/fbd7b0f07446ec3653b38737ce3f05e6/?action=rates


----------

